# Respiratory Infection's my evil foe.



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Well Iv'e had a fun couple of weeks. (not) 
That's it.Three years of breeding over. Three years of hard work, The £££ of money I put into them and the all the time, all gone.

R.I has hit me hard, it's now effected all my boxes despite quarantining and harsh culling. I dunno how it got here -I can only guess.

I can't go forward with any selling plans I had. (sorry for those waiting for mice)

I plan to cull all the ones I don't want to keep and just keep a few as pets -to live out their remaining days here (or until they become too sick and have to be put down)

Once the remaining mice have passed I might start up again, I don't know.

I was cutting down to a very small breeding group anyway, but not like this.

sad times.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

So terribly sorry to hear things are so bad.
I can`t imagine how dreadful you must be feeling right now. 
All you can do now is let the virus run its course, then take a breather from mice. 
I`m sure many people will help you again with stock when you feel ready and able to start again.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

PM65 said:


> So terribly sorry to hear things are so bad.
> I can`t imagine how dreadful you must be feeling right now.
> All you can do now is let the virus run its course, then take a breather from mice.
> I`m sure many people will help you again with stock when you feel ready and able to start again.


I couldn't have said it better than that.
Good luck and hugs to you, morning-star.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sorry, that must be terrible for you.  Good luck and I hope you will find some silver lining somewhere.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll be looking at breeding something else to fill my evenings, (like a couple of snakes) being there wont be many mice about.

thanks for the kind words.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh no  oh hon, I'm so sorry to read this, that sounds awful  I hope you don't leave the mouse world forever, that'd be incredibly sad


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

so sorry to hear of your loss you have bred some amazing mice and they will be a sad loss for everyone x x


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

sorry to hear this, good luck with whatever you decide to breed next.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

down to just 12 mice now.

turns out I probably wont be breeding anything other than snails this year, possibly moving and starting an animal management course, so life's a little in chaos.

But my partner is letting me keep the tabby/tortishell cat we rescued in December, and I got a second satin Syrian hamster yesterday 
(i'll post some new 'other pets' in the relevant section photos soon)


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

so sorry.


----------

